# Erfahrung mit Servopressen



## dennisbz (24 Oktober 2009)

Tag zusammen,

bin dabei mich in Exzenterpressen - soweit ich das bis jetzt überblicken kann hauptsächlich Schnellläuferpressen - einzuarbeiten.

Genauer gesagt, deren Steuerungen und Peripherie, Antriebe und leider auch die Sicherheitstechnik ...  

Es kommt mir so vor, als gäb es unzählige Anbieter von Steuerungstechnik, HMI-Systeme, usw. die sich auf das Pressen-Business spezialisiert haben. 
Was sind denn deren Vorteile gegenüber den sonst etablierten Firmen?
Ich hab gehört, SIEMENS wär wohl früher zu lahm gewesen, so von den Zykluszeiten. Ist natürlich ein Argument.

Hat jemand darin Erfahrung?

...greetz!


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Oktober 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob's dir was bringt, aber die Firma Beckhoff hat zusammen mit Schuler damals ihr Feldbussystem EtherCAT vorgestellt. Da ging's genau um die Problematik bzgl. Schnelligkeit:
http://www.pc-control.net/pdf/012004/pcc_schuler_d.pdf

Das war 2003. Da hat sich auf dem Markt in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt einiges getan.
Beckhoff wäre eine der Möglichkeiten wenn's schnell und deterministisch sein soll, auch auf Seiten des Feldbussysstems.
Aber bestimmt liefert auch Siemens mittlerweile Komponenten, die schnell genug sind.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2009)

Es kommt sehr stark auf die Komplexität der Anlage an.
Sobald bei hohen Taktzahlen (>1000/min) die Themen Werkzeugsteuerungen, Presskraftsteuerung und Auswertung, Kamerasysteme, usw. kommen Spezialfirmen ins Spiel.
Es geht oft weniger um die Hardware, sondern um das Prozess-Knowhow. Manchmal ist die Spezialhardware vielleicht auch nur eine Art Kopierschutz .
Pressen und Stanzen gehört wohl zu den meist unterschätzten Gebieten im Anlagenbau.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Pressen und Stanzen gehört wohl zu den meist unterschätzten Gebieten im Anlagenbau.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Da gebe ich dir Recht, wobei, auf Grund der enormen Sicherheitsvorschriften heutzutage, jeder versucht, eine Pressvorrichtung als Füge zu deklarieren.  Das spart u.U. enorm viel Aufwand bei der Sicherheitstechnik.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, wobei, auf Grund der enormen Sicherheitsvorschriften heutzutage, jeder versucht, eine Pressvorrichtung als Füge zu deklarieren.  Das spart u.U. enorm viel Aufwand bei der Sicherheitstechnik.



Stimmt ... Den Trick wenden wir auch an 

Allerdings habe ich eigentlich gar nicht die Sicherheitstechnik gemeint.
Vielmehr Themen wie wegabhängige Presskraftverstellung oder synchronisierte Werkzeugfunktionen.
Dinge, die früher vielleicht mit aufwendigen Königswellen (falls das noch einer kennt) ausgeführt wurden, werden per Software und Servo realisiert. Und das mit einer Geschwindigkeit, wo man als "normaler" Anlagenbauer nur noch staunt.
Wenn man beobachten der Anlage ein Stroboskop braucht, dann ist das für mich immer wieder beeindruckend.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

